# Venice Guide Service Mid November Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

I just got off of a 2 week stretch and boy did we make the fish pay.

I had several really nice, new groups of people come fishing with me as well some yearly regulars. The people have just been amazing.

The river will probably go down below the 4â€² mark this week, all it needs to do then is turn green and weâ€™ll start the speckled trout slaughter on the inside. There are tons of rat reds running around and almost every day, catching 40-50 redfish is common but you have to throw a lot of them back. Iâ€™ve just been having to look for those spots that have the larger keeper reds.

Anyways, enjoy the pics, I start back up again tomorrow. My wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)




----------

